# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  R.I.P

## teo24

:sad: Σημερα η ηλιθιοτητα ητανε με το μερος μου.Οπως καθε φορα που κανω γενικο καθαρισμο βγαζω ολα τα κλουβια στο πατωμα του μπαλκονιου και ενα ενα τα πλενω.Δυστηχως ομως σημερα ο καλος μου αρσενικος και πατερας ολων τον φετινων μικρων μου αντεδρασε ασχημα στον ηλιο.Σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου επεσε στον πατο σαν μπαλονι,αμεσως τον εβαλα σε σκια,μετα αρχισε καπως να κουνιεται και να πηδαει απο καγκελο σε καγκελο και μετα ξανα στον πατο με κουνημα του κεφαλιου μπρος πισω.Εκανε και φυσαλιδες στο ραμφος.Τον εβαλα για το μεσημερι στο σπιτι που ηταν πιο δροσερα και σαν να καλυτερευσε με την διαφορα ομως οτι εβγαλε αιμα 2 φορες απ το ραμφος.Τωρα ειπα να παρω να τον ταισω γιατι δεν τον εβλεπα και τοσο καλα αλλα στην πρωτη προσπαθεια ξεψυχησε.Το παθημα μου εγινε μαθημα,αν και το συγκεκριμενο πουλι το επιανε καθε μερα ολο το μεσημερι ο ηλιος,δεν του ηταν κατι αγνωστο.Καλο σου ταξιδι φιλε μου και σ'ευχαριστω για τα τοσα χρονια συντροφιας....  :Sick0004: [IMG][/IMG]

κι εδω με το ταιρι του...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ... 

Πραγματι εχει συμβει σε πολλους επιληπτικο επεισοδειο,ισως και εγκεφαλικο στην ουσια ,σε πουλια που εκτειθενται ξαφνικα στον ηλιο απο πιο σκοτεινο χωρο .Βεβαια εδω υπηρξε αιμοραγια και για καθε περιπτωση σε συνδιασμο με τα σαλια (που και αυτα εχουν σχεση με κατι τετοιο ) καλα ειναι να κοιταξεις στο πτωμα του ατυχου πουλιου (για να προφυλαχθουν τα υπολοιπα ) απο ιχνη τριχομοναδας (δινει και σαλια - βλεννα  και αιμα προς το τελος ) 

δεν θα πηγαινε εκει το μυαλο μου ,αν προσφατα δεν εχω συναντησει σε γνωστους μια σιγουρη περιπτωση σε καρδερινοκαναρο και πιθανη σε καναρινακι

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα.... πραγματικά λυπάμαι!

----------


## panoss

Κρίμα φίλε μου.. Λυπάμαι πολύ..

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου λυπαμαι πολυ! Δυστυχως τα καλυτερα χανονται παντα αδοξα....

υ.γ. συγγνωμη για το like καταλαθος το πατησα!

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπάμαι πολύ φιλε.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λυπάμαι πολύ :'( ....το like το πάτησα λόγο της ομορφιάς του....

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Θοδωρη.

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του.

----------


## seabream

Κρίμα...

----------


## Vrasidas

Φίλε μου δύναμη, και κράτα τις όμορφες στιγμές σας. Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου.

----------


## olga

Λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι.. καλο ταξιδι να εχει!

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ ρε θοδωρη. δυστυχως αυτες οι απωλειες ειναι αναποφευκτο κομματι του χομπι μας. εμενα μια φορα επαθε θερμοπληξια ολη η κλουβα μου και τρομαξα να τα επαναφερω

----------


## xristina_konta

Λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια σου........

----------


## geog87

α ρε Θοδωρη...πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα ρε φιλαρακι...

----------


## teo24

Ακομα με ποναει το στομαχι μου.Με το που το ειδα να πεφτει στον πατο μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια.Σας ευχαριστω ολους......

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κρίμα ρε φίλε,λυπάμαι...έχεις τα παιδιά του να σου τον θυμίζουν

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## Peri27

.... κριμα πολυ κριμα .. ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε ...  :Sick0004:

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη αν θες δες φωτογραφιες στο φμ εχω και μωζαικ εχω και ρατσα εσπανιολ.... για εσενα ΟΤΙ θες..... Μην στενοχωριεσαι, υγεια να εχουμε!!!!
Καταλαβαινω απολυτα πως νιωθεις γιατι εχω χασει και εγω σκυλακια που τα ειχα 14, 13 και 12 χρονια κοντα μου αντιστοιχα και σε νιωθω....

----------


## johnrider

δηλαδή λες ότι με το που το έβαλες στον ήλιο φούσκωσε και πέθανε? μου έχει τύχη όταν έβαζα στον ήλιο πουλί να παίρνει στάση μπαλόνι και να επανέρχεται.
μήπως θα έπρεπε να το προσέξουμε αυτό.

----------


## teo24

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη(mitsman) μου,σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## teo24

> δηλαδή λες ότι με το που το έβαλες στον ήλιο φούσκωσε και πέθανε? μου έχει τύχη όταν έβαζα στον ήλιο πουλί να παίρνει στάση μπαλόνι και να επανέρχεται.
> μήπως θα έπρεπε να το προσέξουμε αυτό.


Tα εβγαλα απ το τριωροφο μου και τα ακουμπησα ολα τα κλουβια στην σειρα με τελευταιο το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι.Οπως λες κι εσυ Γιαννη φουσκωνουν σαν μπαλονια και μετα επανερχονται,αυτος ομως φουσκωσε και επεσε κατω στον πατο μεχρι να κανω να ξεκουμπωσω τις 2 ταιστρες του και ποτιστρα.Μετα απο λιγο πηδουσε απ τα καγελα της μιας πλευρας του κλουβιου στν αλλη και οταν σταθηκε σε κλαδι επεσε με την πλατη κατω.Αυτο εγινε κατα τις 11.00 το πρωι.Το εβαλα στο σπιτι για δροσια και αρχισε και εβγαζε λιγα σαλια και κουνουσε το κεφαλι μπρος πισω,του εδωσα λιγο νερο με πολυβιταμινη και μετα εβγαλε με διαφορα 1 ωρας λιγο αιμα απ τπ ραμφος.Κατα τις 5 φαινοταν οτι ηταν εξαντλημενο το πουλακι και ειπα να το ταισω μην μου γλιτωσει το εγκεφαλικο και παει απ την πεινα.Μολις το επιασα ομως και εβαλα λιγο τροφη μεσα στο ραμφος ξεψυχησε. Και ηταν πουλι που ειχε καθε μερα καλο ηλιο στο κλουβι του και ειδικα το μεσημερι,δεν ειναι οτι δεν το ειχε ξαναδει ηλιος.Τι να πω.....

----------


## vag21

φουσκωνουν για να αποροφησουν περισσοτερο ηλιο.

με λιγα λογια ανοιγουν τα πουπουλα τους για να περασουν οι ακτινες στο δερμα τους.

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπαμαι.......

----------


## mai_tai

:sad:  κριμα ρε φιλαρακι-και εγω δεν ηξερα πως θελει προσοχη  σε αυτες  τις περιπτωσεις..!

----------


## Βασιλεία

Κρίμα θοδωρη...έχασα και εγω πολυ πρόσφατα μια θηλυκά μου..και μένα στα χέρια μου έφυγε και ξέρω πως νιώθεις...λυπαμαι πολυ... :sad:

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:

----------

